# Why is my cat obsessed with licking my hair?



## Sucha (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd like to think its because she loves me and is grooming me... 
We've had her for 2 months now. She's estimated to be about a year and a half old. We adopted her from a no kill shelter. Shes a very sweet cat and very energetic like a kitten still. She play bites at times. Shes been pretty submissive to our other rescue cat that has been here for the past 3 years now. However, she does stand up for herself by growling at her in defense at times. She is snuggly in the morning when I get up and also when I come home from work. that is when I will pick her up, and she will start licking my hair. She will actually get upset with me when I try to get her off of my shoulder when she's licking. She will sometimes growl at me at that point! 
Why is she doing this? I don't mind it but sometimes she wants to jump on my shoulder when I'm trying to get ready for work and I have to move her away until I have time to stand there and hold her LOL. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you use an oil based conditioner? My Siamese used to bug the crap out of me when I was using a coconut based oil conditioner on my hair. When I changed conditioner, he stopped grooming my hair as much as he was doing; down to just now and then.

If the cat disses you for wanting to remove her from your shoulder, hiss and/or growl her in answer. Tell her you are in command of what happens on your body, not her. I am sure you have heard the growl/yowl they use on one another to protest harsh treatment or tresspass of their personal space. Use it back to her and push her off at the same time to make your point.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

it could be products you use. i use paul mitchell sculpting lotion and hairspray. my first cat and now my fourth are addicted to trying to eat my hair. it isn't grooming, coda would do it when i was asleep (bite and chew up on top, mostly where the spray and lotion are) and houdini does it every chance he gets.

houdini is a weird cat though. for some really weird reason he wants to lick the methimazole gel out of diotima's ears. he even comes running and tries to lick the rubber glove i use to put it on with. it has a chemical smell like a marker, so i really can't imagine it tasting good. i keep him away from her and she tries too 

i go with whatever products you're using. she'll probably sort of grow out of it, i just move my hair out of the way or whine, "quiiiiiit," lol. it's annoying.


----------



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

My last cat always licked my hair after it had been dyed to the point of nibbling my scalp. Two washes later she lost interest.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

My cat also loves grooming me. She licks mostly my face and my hands, but if I "give her" my forehead she will lick my forehead and my hair on my hairline, too. 

She licks my face almost anytime my face is close to hers, and every morning when she wants to wake me up for cuddles or food. I use grapeseed oil on my face so that could be why. She licks my husband's face too (mostly his beard), but not as much.


----------

